# zero turn question



## shadetree (May 4, 2005)

please give me your thoughts on zero turn mowers. John Deere and Kubota
are probably out of my price range. how about some of the others? which ones are good which ones are junk.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

exmark, if its in your price range, its great. as for kubota, havn't seen one used but from pro's they sound pretty good, as for john deere, they are great, zero turn capabilities, and well if you get the garden tractor version, you could do alot more with it then just mow.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

snapper the best !!!!!! hands down


----------



## permitwriter (May 21, 2005)

I've had a Dixon since 1989. It's been pretty good but it has these unique roll pins that you can only get from Dixon and they shear off occasionally. I tried regular pins but they just break. Maybe they don't use them anymore. I had a small part break last year, & since I was ordering parts I decided to replace the clutch pads, figuring that after 15 years they would be worn (it's hard to see them). Nope! Even after 15 years they were still in good shape. If they're still made like this one I would buy another Dixon. I haven't used any others though.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, dixon's a good one


----------



## OFred (May 24, 2005)

Not sure which is best, but you might want to check how hard it is to remove the blades on whichever one you decide to buy. I had a Scag about ten years ago and removing the blades was unpleasant. I also found it impossible to level the deck. They changed things on that part. 

I now have a Ferris mainly because where I live now has severe hills. It is not prone to rollover; although, it requires attention to keep it headed properly on the slopes. The blades are not any easier to remove than the Scag. Every time I take them off I swear that I'll get one that has a tilting deck next time. 

Good luck with your search.


----------



## phild (Jan 11, 2005)

Buy any mower with Briggs engine. except ariens- they should stay out of the mower business


----------



## muleskinner (May 19, 2005)

i've got a 1973 ariens rider, mowed with since 1995, and i have no complaints.


----------



## muleskinner (May 19, 2005)

as for zero turn, you should go test ride a gravely


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

depending on what size you are after you might check out everride hornet and warrior pretty good mower


----------

